# Bubble Rigs



## Paymaster (Mar 6, 2009)

I was just on another board and they mentioned fishing bubble rigs with a Clouser Minnow tyed on instead of the usual treble and soda straw. Anyone ever tried this in the surf. Going to Gulf Shores at the end of March. I think I will be trying this out.


----------



## shortround1 (Mar 6, 2009)

yep, it works quite well on spanish. the bubble is filled 1/2 with water so it cast a long way. good luck and take some straws from mc'donalds!


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Mar 6, 2009)

paymaster,
 i'll give it a try with the flies you made for me. the bonita should slam them hard.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 6, 2009)

recurve36 said:


> paymaster,
> i'll give it a try with the flies you made for me. the bonita should slam them hard.


Thanks!
Let me know how it works out. 

I keep a good supply of McD's straws.


----------



## fi8shmasty (Mar 7, 2009)

How is it set up with the treble hook and Mc Donalds straw??


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 7, 2009)

Here is a pic. Steel leader below the bubble.I now fill the bubble with paraffin.


----------



## robertyb (Mar 7, 2009)

I quit using straws as I had to replace them to often. I use cut pieces from the rubber tubing that is used to hold sunglasses on. The dollar stores is Fl. have packs in multiple colors already cut to size. The only time they need replacing is when you are broke off.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 7, 2009)

robertyb said:


> I quit using straws as I had to replace them to often. I use cut pieces from the rubber tubing that is used to hold sunglasses on. The dollar stores is Fl. have packs in multiple colors already cut to size. The only time they need replacing is when you are broke off.



My brother uses the tubing pretty much all the time now. I still use the straws. But you are right about the durability.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Mar 8, 2009)

pay master,
 you flies work great with the bubble rig. i thru it 5 times this morning and caught 5 blue fish.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 8, 2009)

recurve36 said:


> pay master,
> you flies work great with the bubble rig. i thru it 5 times this morning and caught 5 blue fish.



Thats Great!!!! Now I will have a new rig to use. Thanks Recurve!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 13, 2009)

recurve36 said:


> pay master,
> you flies work great with the bubble rig. i thru it 5 times this morning and caught 5 blue fish.



I have got me a bunch of Clousers tied. Now all I need is for March 28th to get here. Gulf Shores Surf here I come.


----------



## How2fish (Mar 13, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> I have got me a bunch of Clousers tied. Now all I need is for March 28th to get here. Gulf Shores Surf here I come.



Paymaster if your going to Gulf Shores send me a PM I may know a place you can put those Clousers to good use..


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 13, 2009)

How2fish said:


> Paymaster if your going to Gulf Shores send me a PM I may know a place you can put those Clousers to good use..



PM sent!


----------



## T-Boy (Mar 16, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> Here is a pic. Steel leader below the bubble.I now fill the bubble with paraffin.



Does the steel leader after the bubble seem to hurt the strikes. Thanks


----------



## robertyb (Mar 16, 2009)

T-Boy said:


> Does the steel leader after the bubble seem to hurt the strikes. Thanks



I greatly perfer to use 30 to 50 lb. mono as a leader behind a bubble. Steel leader does not have a good action. Do not use shiny swivels use black. Spanish will attack shiny swivels and cut you off.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 17, 2009)

robertyb said:


> I greatly perfer to use 30 to 50 lb. mono as a leader behind a bubble. Steel leader does not have a good action. Do not use shiny swivels use black. Spanish will attack shiny swivels and cut you off.



I will give it a go Robert,Thanks.


----------



## celticfisherman (Mar 18, 2009)

robertyb said:


> I greatly perfer to use 30 to 50 lb. mono as a leader behind a bubble. Steel leader does not have a good action. Do not use shiny swivels use black. Spanish will attack shiny swivels and cut you off.



I agree on the swivels. A guide in HHI got me to use 20lb flouro for leaders on spanish. They seem to not bite thru it as much as heavier lines. I've had success with wire but lots of times down there trout and reds and false albacore will be in the schools of spanish and blues too. They won't bite a wire as well. It's worth a few losses to BIG fish every once in awhile.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 18, 2009)

nuther question. I get lots of hits to the float itself,how would fastening a hook to the snap swivel work? The reason I switch to filling the float with paraffin was because the fish gnaw holes in the float and the water leaks out.If a hook was near the float I might get a few more hook-ups.


----------



## robertyb (Mar 18, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> nuther question. I get lots of hits to the float itself,how would fastening a hook to the snap swivel work? The reason I switch to filling the float with paraffin was because the fish gnaw holes in the float and the water leaks out.If a hook was near the float I might get a few more hook-ups.



Hmmm, never seen it done. It might work.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 18, 2009)

robertyb said:


> Hmmm, never seen it done. It might work.



I will report back after my trip.


----------



## celticfisherman (Mar 18, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> nuther question. I get lots of hits to the float itself,how would fastening a hook to the snap swivel work? The reason I switch to filling the float with paraffin was because the fish gnaw holes in the float and the water leaks out.If a hook was near the float I might get a few more hook-ups.



We've tried it on cajun thunder floats. You end up loosing your whole rig to spanish.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 18, 2009)

celticfisherman said:


> We've tried it on cajun thunder floats. You end up loosing your whole rig to spanish.


Well ,that won't be good.


----------



## speechless33759 (Mar 19, 2009)

What do you guys get with the straw rig? Seems like a very shallow running rig.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 20, 2009)

speechless33759 said:


> What do you guys get with the straw rig? Seems like a very shallow running rig.



Pretty much,fun is all. Catch Blues,Spanish and Lady Fish mostly.It can be a blast when they are chasing bait fish in the surf.So mostly just having fun.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Mar 21, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> If a hook was near the float I might get a few more hook-ups.



Instead of using a float, how about a top-water plug (Floating Mirrolure?). Remove the rear treble (leaving the middle treble) and replace with a small "screw eye". 

Tie the leader to the screw eye (I saw something similar on "Flat's Class" recently - except they were using flouro off the back of the topwater with a soft plastic trailing behind the topwater).


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 22, 2009)

Bubba_1122 said:


> Instead of using a float, how about a top-water plug (Floating Mirrolure?). Remove the rear treble (leaving the middle treble) and replace with a small "screw eye".
> 
> Tie the leader to the screw eye (I saw something similar on "Flat's Class" recently - except they were using flouro off the back of the topwater with a soft plastic trailing behind the topwater).



Might have to try.


----------



## robertyb (Mar 22, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> Might have to try.



That top running mirrolure might just turn the head of a big King. Then you would loose your rig almost for certain unless you have wire running to the mirrolure.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 22, 2009)

robertyb said:


> That top running mirrolure might just turn the head of a big King. Then you would loose your rig almost for certain unless you have wire running to the mirrolure.



Wow! lots to think about. I will have plenty of rigs so I may experiment a little. Good stuff Y'all,thanks for all the info.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Mar 25, 2009)

Who sells those corks??


----------



## robertyb (Mar 25, 2009)

Corks? I think you are asking about the casting bubbles. Any Walmart or tackle store in Fl. will have them. Most sell ready made rigs but they are easy to make and cost a lot less to make.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 28, 2009)

Yep bubble floats can be gotten at any Wal Mart and BBPs stores has them as well. I will be leave'n out at noon. I am look'n forward to this little trip. Hope the surf ain't too ruff down there!


----------



## Wesbird2 (Mar 29, 2009)

instead of a straw and treble rig 
use a green crappie jig 1/8 oz it's a killer with the bubble


----------



## Shine Runner (Mar 30, 2009)

Wesbird2 said:


> instead of a straw and treble rig
> use a green crappie jig 1/8 oz it's a killer with the bubble


 

Now that's an idea!  I got some with sickle hooks that would probably hold up real good.  Thanks.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 1, 2009)

Well the trip was a bust as far as fish'n goes. Rough and silty surf made for poor fish'n. But we had a good time and ate too much as usual.


----------



## Jacob_24 (Apr 10, 2009)

so once the the bubble rig is casted out, what kind of retrive you do? slow or fast retrive? What kind of bait is good for such rig? Im going to Destin next month and am very interested in using this rig.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 10, 2009)

I vary my retrieve. But I have had the most success with a relatively fast retrieve. I have used a soda straw over a treble hook and now am trying a Clouser Minnow that I tie myself. If you have the floats already, get some paraffin,melt it and pour into the float. This is much better than water due to not leaking out. I have seen folks using bubble floats empty but with a couple dozen shot shell shots(steel or lead pellets) in them as well.


----------



## bds1078 (Apr 13, 2009)

yep - heard good things on filling with shot or BBs. Can't wait to try the crappie jig trick


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Apr 15, 2009)

How long is the leader and what size treble. How long do you cut the straw?


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 15, 2009)

Hit-n-Miss said:


> How long is the leader and what size treble. How long do you cut the straw?



18-24" leader and not sure about treble hook sizes but they are equal to 1/0-2/0 regular type hooks. I cut the straws into 3" pieces. Usually get three out of a McD's straw which are the tuffest straws I find. I stop and get a biscuit and drink and pick up several straws while I'm at it.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks. It looked longer than that.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 15, 2009)

Hit-n-Miss said:


> Thanks. It looked longer than that.



Actually the pictured leader is longer. But I thru that rig together last year for an example picture. I think that leader is 36" and it would probably work as well as any. But the ones I have rigged up for fishing have 24" leaders on them,have the floats filled with paraffin and are stowed away.


----------

